# Hi all!



## mikey_jai (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, My name is Mike. I live in Mississauga, Ontario. I am currently studying Chinese Traditional Kung Fu and have been doing so for the past 5 years. 

Just wanted to say hi to everyone! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Mike, Welcome to Martial Talk! What is the name of your style? Hope you enjoy the board.


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stickarts (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 17, 2006)

You know, I have a penpal that lives in Mississuauga.  She and I have been writing back and forth since 1991.  

Anyway, welcome to MT!

AoG


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 18, 2006)

Mike, welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard Mike!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Theres a place for you right over there...go mingle


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to M.T.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome.


----------

